# umlaute in dateinamen



## planet_fox (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Dateinamen und Apache.

ich habe ein verzeichnis images und in diesem ist eine datei zubehör, wenn ich die datei aufrufen will findet er diese nicht obwohl die rechte passen und im log steht folgendes


```
[Wed Jun 09 21:26:30 2010] [error] [client 228.327.993.54] File does not exist: /                                         var/clients/client33/web101/web/images/Zubeh\xc3\xb6r.jpg, referer: htt                                         p://test.com/zubehoer-c-6.html
```


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2010)

Dateien die über das Web aufgerufen werden sollen dürfen keine Umlaute enthalten. das liegt ganz einfach daran, das Umlaute (außer im Domainnamen) in URL's nicht zulässig sind.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Juni 2010)

Problematik ist auf dem eine server gehts und auf dem anderen server nicht.


----------



## planet_fox (16. Juni 2010)

Alles schon logisch, kam schon im kindergarten dran keine umlaute einsetzen für dateien und ordner ^^ .

Aber könnte das ganze nicht auch mit den locales bzw den languagefilesd in der Apache.conf zusammen hängen. Es ist halt komisch das auf server A mit Apache2 das ganze läuft und bei Server B nicht der auch mit Apache2 läuft.


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Das kann schon sein. Aber eine Sache die nicht definiert ist hat of die Eigenachft, das sie mal funktioniert und mal eben nicht. Du kannst ja mal die locales und apache Settings der Beiden Server vergleichen.


----------

